# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Fantastic photo website !

## Maciamo

I've just found this site of pictures from all around the world (not Japan unfortunately) : http://www.jorgetutor.com/viajes.htm

There are thousands of pics and I've only had time to browse those of the UK and India, but they are undeniably among the most beautiful I have ever seen ! A real pleasure for the eye.


 :Senko-hanabi:   :Joyful:

----------


## budd

thanks for the link!

----------


## mdchachi

I recommend checking out http://www.trekearth.com/ for more great pics

----------


## kirei_na_me

I can't seem to get beyond France, my first love...*sigh*

The photos are indeed wonderful. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Satori

Thanks for this link! These photos are really wonderful!  :Joyful:

----------


## EscaFlowne

they don't have many of puerto rico...

*sad*

----------

